# Push or Pull?



## RiverMan (Oct 24, 2011)

Which one do you prefer and why? A Push snapper or a pull snapper? I've read everybody's comments about what brand is best but which way is better to pull or to push?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I prefer push because, IMO, it's less hard on the wrist.


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

As of late, I've been leaning towards the push cutter. I feel you get better leverage in some cases, and a smoother score. The downside is, when you are used to a pull cutter, sometimes you tend to score too hard when pushing.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I prefer the push


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I like pull.


----------



## RiverMan (Oct 24, 2011)

So Three out of four like the push, however the one is Angus the tile guru! :thumbup: 

Why the pull over the push Angus, just a personal preference or do you find and advantage? 

Oh and, you can over-score a tile? So it's not just to soft but to hard, you have to score the tile just right?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I like pull.


Da heck?

Push you can apply more pressure easier, I don't like the fact that a nice hard even score on my sigma results in the cutting wheel slamming into the fence after it clears the tile.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

I like push, but its all I've used.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Pull because I can brace the cutter against my knee. On a push, if it slips, you got nothing holding it in place.

Just a minor detail but I was asked.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

I prefer push.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

The push cutter that I used to have was hard to control the hinged piece for breaking the tile.. I hated it.

I'll take a pull cutter any day and like Angus said, I actually use my knee sometimes to keep it secure as I'm using it.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Tech Dawg said:


> The push cutter that I used to have was hard to control the hinged piece for breaking the tile.. I hated it.
> 
> I'll take a pull cutter any day and like Angus said, I actually use my knee sometimes to keep it secure as I'm using it.


Yeah but who asked ya? ?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

tileman2000 said:


> Yeah but who asked ya? ?


Some guy at the first post.. :laughing:


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Tech Dawg said:


> Some guy at the first post.. :laughing:


Lol oh yeah.


----------



## RiverMan (Oct 24, 2011)

tileman2000 said:


> Yeah but who asked ya? ?



Actually I asked Him!! I'm looking at buying a snap cutter while all the threads here talked about brand nobody talked about mechanics. 

So now I'm looking at these cutters and the Push seem a little more expensive than the pull. And why does Sigma's push and pull have different sizes. How often to you set 17" tile? seems an inch short of the mark. 

So then I go looking for Siri and I can't find them anyplace, but I saw Angus stated that the RTC were made by Siri, so are they the same as the Sigma? 
Then I see that Sigma makes this Klick Klock tile snapper that's a bit different, to much work or the next best thing? 
:blink:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I have been using a Sigma 2D3 since 05, it is a 25" push cutter. It has done everything I have asked of it. 

If some one stole it tonight I would have to demo the Siri and klick klock to see if they are better. I would make all test cuts on Home Depot Marazi tile because if your snapper can give okey results on that crap it will cut anything.

As to double scoring I Do Not practice it. I learned it was death on galss cutters and when I started cutting tile the rule carried over. you will learn to "hear" a good cut.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

River Man, 12" tile on the diagonal is almost 17". Get it.

But buy a bigger cutter because tile are only getting bigger now.


----------



## RiverMan (Oct 24, 2011)

olzo55 said:


> River Man, 12" tile on the diagonal is almost 17". Get it.
> 
> But buy a bigger cutter because tile are only getting bigger now.


:blink: duh


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like to push. I feel I have better control of the piece of tile . Sometimes they have a tendency to skew off that part with all the numbers


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

RiverMan said:


> So then I go looking for Siri and I can't find them anyplace, but I saw Angus stated that the RTC were made by Siri, so are they the same as the Sigma?
> Then I see that Sigma makes this Klick Klock tile snapper that's a bit different, to much work or the next best thing?
> :blink:


The RTC Razor Cutters can be seen here

The pull cutter is very similar to Sigma. Not trying to be too much of a "salesman", there has been some material that I was not able to cut consistently on a sigma, that the RTC cut perfectly every time. They are also quite a bit less money.

The push cutter is a totally different animal. It is the only 2-bar, full metal spring table cutter on the market. With the breaker foot located in front of the scoring wheel, you don't have to worry about the issues Tech Dawg was talking about. The lever in the handle lifts the breaker foot out of the way while you score, making it a much more fluid operation without having to flip the breaker foot back in place with your other hand.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> I like to push. I feel I have better control of the piece of tile . Sometimes they have a tendency to skew off that part with all the numbers


Hey Pepito'... If ya'd learn how to Pull ya probably wouldn't have soooo many kids. :whistling::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

You guys are really something you know..


All I have is seven chosen children. 

The other 6 , 

Well let's just say.. Pay your taxes sooner


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

:laughing:

Sorry :wallbash: you set yourself up good so I had to pursue it :shifty:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I figured that right after I pressed SEND


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> I figured that right after I pressed SEND


Don't worry Orlando, we've all done that at some point. Trick is editing before anyone can see it. :whistling

As for push or pull, whichever you use after time you'll be comfortable using either.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I was at dal tile today and they had some really nice Rubi Push cutters there... I have zero need for a new one but if I was in the market, I would probably buy one without much thought in the matter..

but still, I think I like the sigma the best. The top rail is nice and thick that you can carry the cutter by it. The one thing I don't like about the push cutters is the 2 circle rails that seem they could easily bend...


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

That's why we added the flat steel underneath the bars...


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Which one is that?


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

RTC Razor Push Cutter


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sprung831 said:


> That's why we added the flat steel underneath the bars...


Does that cutter handle cutting Marazzi tile?

I have 2 cutters and neither cut that tile cleanly.


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

Michael, I haven't come across much it won't cut. 3/4" tuffchem so far has been the only one.


----------

